
A company just appointed an algorithm to its board - luu
http://www.businessinsider.com/vital-named-to-board-2014-5?utm_content=bufferb5060&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7760794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7760794)

Other submissions, mostly the same source:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7750948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7750948)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7763604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7763604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7755444](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7755444)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7754878)

------
na85
It's a nice publicity stunt to be sure. Will it be a valuable part of the
decision-making process? Sometimes the trend gets bucked. I doubt even "big
data" could have predicted Flappy Bird.

